# Basic Partner Skill Assessment Question



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to claim points for partner skills when primary applicant skills fall under CSOL and the secondary applicant comes under SOL.

If not, can it work the other way around? Please clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Charan,

Please refer to below thread and you will get your answer

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...aim-partner-skills-189-190-a.html#post2047698


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Charan,
> 
> Please refer to below thread and you will get your answer
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...aim-partner-skills-189-190-a.html#post2047698


Hi Sumdur, 

I've seen that post after creating this thread. My only hope is that the primary applicant is CSOL and the secondary applicant is in SOL and CSOL. According to the Same SOL rule, the above criteria should be acceptable. 

If I'm wrong, please clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Charan31 said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> 
> I've seen that post after creating this thread. My only hope is that the primary applicant is CSOL and the secondary applicant is in SOL and CSOL. According to the Same SOL rule, the above criteria should be acceptable.
> 
> ...


Dear Charan,

I dont know your occupations but since you say both the occupations are in CSOL list (in single list) I think you can go for partners points.

But since you are applying based on CSOL list you cannot submit EOI for 189. You will have to go for SS or other VISA's.

I dont know the procedure of treatment of partners skill calcution in invitation of those VISA's.

Please choose the VISA type and ask the question in that particular thread

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Charan,
> 
> I dont know your occupations but since you say both the occupations are in CSOL list (in single list) I think you can go for partners points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Sumdur, I asked this question on my friends behlalf. The job role that is in SOL and CSOL is Software engineer and the one in CSOL is Statistician. And yes they are targeting 190 Visa.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Could you please help me ?Regarding the partner point which i want to give to my spouse for the 189 visa. I have completed BE computer+MBA Marketing , Having a 4.2 year of experience as Business Analyst. My wife is having all docs ready for the Software developer (It is in SOL list). Now to give 5 point to my wife , Is it required that my experience should positively assessed ( because what i feel is that i am not having 65% of Roles and Responsibility mentioned for analyst) but i am asking you that even if ACS will deduct all the 4.2 as not relevant, I am assured that based on my degree of BE computer , they will give postive assesment for ICT business analyst so in that case , can i claim 5 point or not ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Could you please help me ?Regarding the partner point which i want to give to my spouse for the 189 visa. I have completed BE computer+MBA Marketing , Having a 4.2 year of experience as Business Analyst. My wife is having all docs ready for the Software developer (It is in SOL list). Now to give 5 point to my wife , Is it required that my experience should positively assessed ( because what i feel is that i am not having 65% of Roles and Responsibility mentioned for analyst) but i am asking you that even if ACS will deduct all the 4.2 as not relevant, I am assured that based on my degree of BE computer , they will give postive assesment for ICT business analyst so in that case , can i claim 5 point or not ?


To claim partner points, the partner must get a positive skills assessment.


----------

